# Specialized Stumpjumper von 1996, Retro-Bike



## jmr-biking (14. Mai 2009)

Verkaufe ein super schönes Specialized Stumpjumper HT von 1996. Beschreibung siehe Ebay.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Specialized-Stumpjumper-HT-von-1994-Kult-Retro-Rar_W0QQitemZ230342642845QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSport_Radsport_Fahrr%C3%A4der?hash=item230342642845&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229|66%3A2|65%3A12|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A0|293%3A1|294%3A50

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/354923]
	
[/URL] 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/354927]
	
[/URL]  



Mehr Fotos gibts im Fotoalbum.

In meinen anderen Auktionen gibt`s auch noch ein paar Retro-Teile.


----------

